# Plano para risco de cheias



## fidem_civilis (13 Nov 2011 às 17:36)

Boas !!

Havendo por aí uma alma caridosa , pergunto se alguém me consegue indicar uma fonte de informação relativamente à precipitação no concelho de Cascais, entre os anos de 2000 e 2008. Estou a desenvolver uma avaliação de risco de cheias, onde estes dados são fundamentais.

Desde já o meu  muito obrigado


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2011 às 19:15)

fidem_civilis disse:


> Boas !!
> 
> Havendo por aí uma alma caridosa , pergunto se alguém me consegue indicar uma fonte de informação relativamente à precipitação no concelho de Cascais, entre os anos de 2000 e 2008. Estou a desenvolver uma avaliação de risco de cheias, onde estes dados são fundamentais.
> 
> Desde já o meu  muito obrigado



Tenho dados apenas de Sintra-Granja, mas o IM deve ter dados do Cabo raso, suponho...é só contactares.

Sintra-Granja (1950-1980):

Jan   127,4mm 
Fev  118,2mm
Mar  107,5 mm
Abr   57,1mm
Mai   46,1mm
Jun   22,3mm
Jul    2,8mm
Ago  8,8mm
Set  26,7mm
Out  88,8mm
Nov 132,1mm
Dez 123,1mm

Ano 860,9mm


----------



## David sf (13 Nov 2011 às 21:08)

fidem_civilis disse:


> Boas !!
> 
> Havendo por aí uma alma caridosa , pergunto se alguém me consegue indicar uma fonte de informação relativamente à precipitação no concelho de Cascais, entre os anos de 2000 e 2008. Estou a desenvolver uma avaliação de risco de cheias, onde estes dados são fundamentais.
> 
> Desde já o meu  muito obrigado



http://snirh.inag.pt

Vais a Dados de Base  Monitorização, e tens os dados de precipitação diária, tanto em Cascais, como na Barragem do Rio da Mula.


----------



## fidem_civilis (14 Nov 2011 às 13:40)

Muito obrigado a ambos !! Vou proceder !


----------

